# Simrad customer service



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Maybe it’s just me but they SUCK!!!!!! I can’t get a competent person on the phone. I have know idea where they’re from (probably India) but not one has been helpful. I’m about ready to pull this unit out and toss it the garbage. It’s the third NSS EVO. There won’t be a fourth.
If anyone has a different number like state side could you please share it.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

One of my credit card companies uses overseas operators and they are hard to understand. I was told to politely tell the operator you can not understand them and to please transfer you to a US based operator, and they do. Might not work with Simrad but worth a try.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

USA Lowrance (800) 628-4487, is this the number you called?


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

What’s your issue with the Simrad? My touchscreen problems were related to voltage. It took several calls to Simrad before one tech elaborated on my fuse bar dropping voltage.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Salt said:


> What’s your issue with the Simrad? My touchscreen problems were related to voltage. It took several calls to Simrad before one tech elaborated on my fuse bar dropping voltage.


What was the fix in your case?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

+1 (918) 900-3094

Neil
Simirad rep in Florida. 
Great Guy !!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

ElLobo said:


> What was the fix in your case?


The fuse bar and the spade connectors were dropping voltage. Solution was to wire the GPS directly to the battery or run jumper wires from the battery to the fuse bar. I ran a fused wire directly to the unit power cord and use the power button to cycle on/off. Fixed my touchscreen issues.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Soooo
2 hrs on the phone this morning with a very polite man who was the most helpful to date. He agreed that there’s an issue that can’t be resolved over the phone so he connected me with a product specialist who handled it. The resolution, a new unit covered by warranty.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

They have treated me well in the past. 
neil even gave me a new unit to use one time while the factory was waiting on me to send them my defective unit so they could test it and send me a new one under warranty.
Got one from Neil. Used it a few weeks and when my new one showed up I sent it back to him at his house.
Great Service.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Mako 181 said:


> They have treated me well in the past.
> neil even gave me a new unit to use one time while the factory was waiting on me to send them my defective unit so they could test it and send me a new one under warranty.
> Got one from Neil. Used it a few weeks and when my new one showed up I sent it back to him at his house.
> Great Service.


Outstanding service!!
Forgive me all for my frustration this morning.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I am in the process of sending a unit back today after speaking with them on the phone yesterday.

I spoke to someone overseas, however, I had no problem understanding him. It may vary depending on the person you talk to. The person I spoke to went through a couple of troubleshooting measure of which I had done previously before calling. 

My experience was favorable considering my unit is out of warranty and the most I will be paying is 1/3 of the cost of a new one for a remanufactured one. 

For those of you with voltage issues, what voltage (or range) are you supposed to have?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Great customer service for me.
Motherboard died inside the warranty period. 
They sent me a new unit.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Vinny L said:


> Outstanding service!!
> Forgive me all for my frustration this morning.


What was your issue? Helps to know in case it happens to one of us. I've been good with mine so far.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

backbone said:


> Great customer service for me.
> Motherboard died inside the warranty period.
> They sent me a new unit.


yep a new unit is on its way.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I lost the ability to save and edit a track. It also started beeping intermittently and part of the screen started to flicker.
Tech support is where I had a problem. I expect a tech to help me immediately and not put me on hold for 3-7 minutes with every question. When I started with the NSS EVO 2 in 2017 tech support was state side. Most the the techs that I spoke to where in NH and were very competent and knowledgeable with the unit. Post covid, tech has a lot to be desired. But they did after several attempts agree that the unit took a shit and sent me to a "specialist", John who rectified the situation.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

Typically, those tech support people may have several problems going at the same time and switch back and forth. I felt your frustration one time and bitched at the tech about it, which is when he explained the above. They're under huge pressure and it must be a high stress job. Those are U.S. based techs. Can't speak to the Hindu ones - hate dealing with them.

Over the years, I've found that going into Chat - if it's available - with a tech is usually far more rewarding...in general. You'll still get the waits, but seems like they're more knowledgeable and you can surf the net or watch YouTubes in between.


----------

